# HELP - Toolcat Problem - Won't move until warm



## pairiefencer (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an older toolcat 5600. I just bought it last summer. It worked fine until the temps dropped below 40 degrees. 
The problem is somewhere in the drive. The back wheels spins but the front wheels are dead until the unit completely warms up.
When it finally does take off if beeps three times and is fine until it cools down again.
The error codes that come up are 50-34, 50-42, & 50-57.
Does anyone have an idea what the problem is and what it might take to fix it?


----------

